# San Bernardino County Fire Ambulance Operator



## exodus (Sep 27, 2016)

I got invited to move on to take the written test for the EMT AO spot. Does anyone know what topics are on the test?


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 27, 2016)

exodus said:


> I got invited to move on to take the written test for the EMT AO spot. Does anyone know what topics are on the test?


If you have common sense you should pass.
All I know is no benefits and less pay than AMR good luck!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## onrope (Sep 27, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> If you have common sense you should pass.
> All I know is no benefits and less pay than AMR good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



You really should do a few minutes of research before speaking poorly of a position to avoid looking stupid. The EMT AO spot is full time with superior benefits and a pension. The pay is comparable to any 24hr rate that an EMT makes in SoCal.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 27, 2016)

onrope said:


> You really should do a few minutes of research before speaking poorly of a position to avoid looking stupid. The EMT AO spot is full time with superior benefits and a pension. The pay is comparable to any 24hr rate that an EMT makes in SoCal.


Last I heard which was granted a while back when it started, no benefits.  You should come off alot nicer for mistaken information and share corrected information than look like an indecent human being.  A master is one who learns from failure one who is not a master repeats mistakes.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 27, 2016)

Sorry if im coming off as a jerk or taking it like a jerk response.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wfw65 (Sep 30, 2016)

The San Bernardino County Fire Department is accepting applications for Ambulance Operator-Paramedic.  This is a full-time, non-represented position with excellent benefits; overtime eligible after 40 hours/week.

Note:  NON-REPRESENTED with county benefits and pension.

24-Hour Shift Rate:  $11.98 - $16.51
 Hourly rate based on 24-Hour shift; overtime pay after 40 hours; most assignments are 56-hour work-weeks.
Next Salary Increase in July of 2017.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 30, 2016)

wfwagenseller said:


> The San Bernardino County Fire Department is accepting applications for Ambulance Operator-Paramedic.  This is a full-time, non-represented position with excellent benefits; overtime eligible after 40 hours/week.
> 
> Note:  NON-REPRESENTED with county benefits and pension.
> 
> ...



whats a 56 hr work week? so are there non 24 hr shifts? system status or something?


----------



## onrope (Sep 30, 2016)

They are on the 4/6 kelly schedule except for the yucca ambulances which are on the 48/96. All ambulances are out of fire stations, not ssm.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 30, 2016)

onrope said:


> They are on the 4/6 kelly schedule except for the yucca ambulances which are on the 48/96. All ambulances are out of fire stations, not ssm.



 oh ok. i understand a 4/6 kelly but how is a 4/6 kelly also known as "56hr work week?" just can't wrap my head around it. lol


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Oct 1, 2016)

A 56 hour work week is basically the 10 24-hour shifts you work a month divided by 4.  So every week you work 56-hours.  If you want to get technical, that simplified explanation doesn't account for the FSLA  period.  

This job qualifies for full benefits including a retirement, health, vision, and dental.  I also think there's included life and LDD, but don't quote me.

You will be in house in the stations, and on calls you will be the medic with assistance from the engine medic.  If the engine gets on scene first then you'll get a report and take over PT care. 

ICEMA is a good County to work in with fairly progressive protocols.  We will be losing ped intubation, procainamide, and Verapamil, so that'll suck in the next two weeks.  

Good luck if you choose to apply.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 1, 2016)

On a 56 hour work week the amount of hours you work per week on the rotating schedule averages out to 56 hours per week over the course of the year. 

We work 24/48 where I'm at so we end up having a 48 hour week, a 56 hour week or a 64 our week depending on how the rotation falls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onrope (Oct 2, 2016)

I logged in this morning to a wonderful target safety update telling me I will no longer be able to intubate peds or use procainamide or verapamil on october 15th. I suppose the only positive is we are now being told to not use lsb at all except for extrication and to immediately remove someone from it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

onrope said:


> I logged in this morning to a wonderful target safety update telling me I will no longer be able to intubate peds or use procainamide or verapamil on october 15th. I suppose the only positive is we are now being told to not use lsb at all except for extrication and to immediately remove someone from it.


How many stations are the AO's deployed out of now? 

Are there plans to run AMR completely out of transporting in the unincorporated parts of San Bernardino County? 

Any plans on putting AO rigs in "The City" since taking over that now defunct department?


----------



## onrope (Oct 2, 2016)

How many stations? 9

That is the long term goal

No, AMR has 201 rights and the contract for transport and until that changes they will transport all calls in the city. The only real change in 201 rights recently was Baker Ambulance ceasing their operation in baker and turning it over to the county which now staffs a Medic Engine and AO ambulance out of FS53.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

onrope said:


> How many stations? 9
> 
> That is the long term goal
> 
> No, AMR has 201 rights and the contract for transport and until that changes they will transport all calls in the city. The only real change in 201 rights recently was Baker Ambulance ceasing their operation in baker and turning it over to the county which now staffs a Medic Engine and AO ambulance out of FS53.


So Baker Ambulance is no more, huh?

I hear they get their fair share of carnage and have to utilize Mercy Air's Nevada bases frequently way up there, don't quote me on this though.


----------



## onrope (Oct 2, 2016)

Baker ambulance exists in their namesake for now, barely surviving off running transfers from CRMC and la paz regional. They have been losing money for a bit and entered into a contract with the county last year to subsidize their operation in Baker to the tune of 10k+ a month. Apparently that was not enough and they ceased operations out there. The is talk that within the next year or two the whole operation will cease to be presumably turned over to the county, their EOA covers most of the 95 south to basically the 62 including the community of Havasu Landing as well as out near Ludlow on the 40. 

The baker area sees an incredible amount of high mechanism trauma and death. These are serious calls with critical patients where manpower and resources are limited. Yes air ambulances are frequently used, mercy, careflight and even native sometimes get in on the mix depending on whose available and weather.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

onrope said:


> Baker ambulance exists in their namesake for now, barely surviving off running transfers from CRMC and la paz regional. They have been losing money for a bit and entered into a contract with the county last year to subsidize their operation in Baker to the tune of 10k+ a month. Apparently that was not enough and they ceased operations out there. The is talk that within the next year or two the whole operation will cease to be presumably turned over to the county, their EOA covers most of the 95 south to basically the 62 including the community of Havasu Landing as well as out near Ludlow on the 40.
> 
> The baker area sees an incredible amount of high mechanism trauma and death. These are serious calls with critical patients where manpower and resources are limited. Yes air ambulances are frequently used, mercy, careflight and even native sometimes get in on the mix depending on whose available and weather.


Yeah, the geographical size and layout of that county never ceases to amaze me.

A former paramedic trainee of mine left here to work for SBCoFD as a AO-paramedic not too long ago. It seems like a legit set up that they got going on out there.

ICEMA truly is a hidden gem of an EMS system in California, IMO; bonus points for the pension.

Do they push for, or hire paramedic intent of crossing over into suppression, or are they fairly open to, and accepting of paramedics sticking it out on the box as long as they wish?


----------



## onrope (Oct 2, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Yeah, the geographical size and layout of that county never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> A former paramedic trainee of mine left here to work for SBCoFD as a AO-paramedic not too long ago. It seems like a legit set up that they got going on out there.
> 
> ...



The San Bernardino County Fire Department AO program is the largest and most well compensated overall IMO in the state of California, especially in the EMT position. Rialto makes more per hour but the benefits are not as good and the EMTs are part time. I may be partial but the word is out, AMR can't keep anyone worth a damn because they all come over. Of course we also only hire the best as you must be able to work in a fire station with suppression crews and some people can't handle that, or the increased responsibility we give them. 

ICEMA is great but slowly changing for the worse, peds intubation is going. We are still light years ahead of any surrounding county including Kern when it comes to overall protocols and treatment options prior to BHC.

Paramedics are encouraged to apply for Firefighter if they chose so. It is also fine to work as a medic as it is designed and compensated as a career position. As you can imagine a lot of people use it for experience and as a way in the department, it works great for both parties. I was never an AO so I can't speak to how they feel overall but most seem to be trying to obtain fire jobs. A few want to be career medics and have found a good home and we welcome both types.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

onrope said:


> ICEMA is great but slowly changing for the worse, peds intubation is going.


Just curious, why would you think this makes a change for the worse?

Time and time again prehospital intubation comes into question in the adult population alone, and it's actual efficacy.

To take away a "high speed low drag" skill such as pediatric intubation isn't anything surprisingly new, but most importantly, what research is there to support its continued  significance in the field?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 2, 2016)

I LOL'ed at the "we only hire the best"


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 2, 2016)

I think I still have a half filled out app for Rialto EMT AO....  (not even sure if that app is still open tbh....I stopped when I started backgrounds for FF at another dept, now I have two BGs started I don't want to try and switch EMT jobs, especially one that requires yet another check at the same time lol but anyways.....) seems like a lot of focus on this thread is about the Paramedic AO, but how is life for the EMT AOs? (Both SBCo and Rialto if anyone has the info  

I mean I can look up salary and benefits and all that, but how's life and morale inside their stations, like you're not the perpetual probie are you? Are you the medics chauffer or do you attend BLS patients? Etc?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

Not to further distract or take away frk
@Jim37F's questions, and sort of as a side bar, but when will all of these departments stop referring to them as "Ambulance Operataor" EMT's and paramedics?

Am I the only one who finds this title slightly demeaning? Why not something more along the lines of EMS-paramedic/ EMS-EMT?

It just sounds more professional, IMO. I mean, how professional does "Fire Engine Operator Paramedic" sound?

Sorry @Jim37F, didn't mean to steal your thunder, as you were, good sir...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 2, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I think I still have a half filled out app for Rialto EMT AO....  (not even sure if that app is still open tbh....I stopped when I started backgrounds for FF at another dept, now I have two BGs started I don't want to try and switch EMT jobs, especially one that requires yet another check at the same time lol but anyways.....) seems like a lot of focus on this thread is about the Paramedic AO, but how is life for the EMT AOs? (Both SBCo and Rialto if anyone has the info
> 
> I mean I can look up salary and benefits and all that, but how's life and morale inside their stations, like you're not the perpetual probie are you? Are you the medics chauffer or do you attend BLS patients? Etc?


San Bernardino is not able to downgrade calls from ALS to BLS (to my knowledge). Since they only run 911 calls (all 911 calls are considered ALS) with no IFTs I doubt EMTs are going to be getting any BLS patients.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 2, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Not to further distract or take away frk
> @Jim37F's questions, and sort of as a side bar, but when will all of these departments stop referring to them as "Ambulance Operataor" EMT's and paramedics?
> 
> Am I the only one who finds this title slightly demeaning? Why not something more along the lines of EMS-paramedic/ EMS-EMT?
> ...


Ok helicopter non-operator paramedic....


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 2, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Ok helicopter non-operator paramedic....


LOL!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Ok helicopter non-operator paramedic....


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 3, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Not to further distract or take away frk
> @Jim37F's questions, and sort of as a side bar, but when will all of these departments stop referring to them as "Ambulance Operataor" EMT's and paramedics?
> 
> Am I the only one who finds this title slightly demeaning? Why not something more along the lines of EMS-paramedic/ EMS-EMT?
> ...


In general, to be referred to as an Operator is not a bad thing. Many depts refer to the positions as Engineers (Engines) and Operators (Ladder Trucks); the term Ambulance Operator may be used to acknowledge that the individual has the required skills to operate the ambulance on top of their EMT scope.

I do not find it unprofessional, but I also am not offended when I am called an ambulance driver, either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 3, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> In general, to be referred to as an Operator is not a bad thing. Many depts refer to the positions as Engineers (Engines) and Operators (Ladder Trucks); the term Ambulance Operator may be used to acknowledge that the individual has the required skills to operate the ambulance on top of their EMT scope.
> 
> I do not find it unprofessional, but I also am not offended when I am called an ambulance driver, either.
> 
> ...


I don't get offended by the term "ambulance driver" when the public uses it either, and in fact, it is an actual job description/ official job title in parts of the country. They don't know what they don't know. 

It's fine that there's rank and file in the fire department. I think my point was more so that this does nothing to change the public perception of us (EMT's and paramedics) solely driving, or operating an ambulance. A lot of good folks have worked plenty hard to break away from this stigma. 

Lol, and yes I know that's part of it, but it just seems like a misguided step in the wrong direction to the public eye's view of our collective job title. Then again you're talking to a guy who isn't a fan of the "I'm just an EMT" phrase. To each their own, cheers.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 3, 2016)

I do know if I do eventually get picked up by LAFD I can eventually get promoted to A/O, Apparatus Operator!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I do know if I do eventually get picked up by LAFD I can eventually get promoted to A/O, Apparatus Operator!


Back home it was FEO. Here it's Engineer but we call them Driver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Oct 4, 2016)

AO is just a job title.  It's not meant to be derogatory or demeaning at all.  

So not all patients are ALS in San Bernardino.  We can downgrade to a dual EMT box, but base contact has to be made.  If the ALS box is going to transport as BLS they can and don't make base contact, just a courtesy call to the hospital you're transporting to.


----------



## Incomp (Aug 31, 2017)

Does anyone know which stations SBCo A/O's work out of?  Trying to see what a commute would look like.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 31, 2017)

Incomp said:


> Does anyone know which stations SBCo A/O's work out of?  Trying to see what a commute would look like.



Their website provides the station locations.


----------



## Incomp (Aug 31, 2017)

I'll look again, thanks


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Aug 31, 2017)

They operate in Yucca Valley, Hesperia, Baker, Crest Forrest and Twin Peaks, and Arrowhead.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 1, 2017)

Meanwhile in Texas...paramedic-initiated blood transfusions are a thing, y'all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Meanwhile in Texas...paramedic-initiated blood transfusions are a thing, y'all.


At least we have dry land right now...


----------



## wtferick (Sep 1, 2017)

Uclabruin103 said:


> They operate in Yucca Valley, Hesperia, Baker, Crest Forrest and Twin Peaks, and Arrowhead.


Is Baker EMS not a thing anymore?


----------



## NPO (Sep 2, 2017)

wtferick said:


> Is Baker EMS not a thing anymore?


Nope. They closed down a year ago or so. Maybe not that long ago. But it's been a while. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 2, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> At least we have *dry land* right now...


We sure as hell do. Very dry, veg-fire dry, blegh. San Joaquin Valley air quality + dust storms + wild fire seasons= nothing to write home, or brag about.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 3, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> At least we have dry land right now...



Honestly, it's basically like it never even happened unless you go into the flood-damaged neighborhoods. It's freaky.


----------

